#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Biglite!!!

## Wysirik

Eerst denk je -&gt; Leuk snel spotje!!!


En dan stapt het mannetje in beeld!!!

http://www.zaptechnology.net/biglite-video.htm



grt'n

Rik

----------


## rene.derksen

Hoezo gezichtsbedrog [} :Smile: ]

----------


## dj bobo

hoe groot is dat ding ongeveer?

----------


## soundcheckfrits

whah je zult da ding maar  opmoeten hangen achter aan de  backlinetruss

----------


## Mark-LED

Je zal 't ding maar naar je opslag op de 1e verdieping moeten tillen...

----------


## Funkmaster

waarom heb ik een vermoeden dat deze niet in een truss gehangen worden...

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Funkmaster_
> 
> waarom heb ik een vermoeden dat deze niet in een truss gehangen worden...



Omdat hij op de grond staat? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Harmen

maare rik, 

you got me curious now,
heb je specs van dit beestje? ziet er leuk uit, lekker strakke beam!

edit:
www.biglites.com


edit:




> citaat:Revolutionary Single Arm Moving Yoke Design -
> Ultra Fast Pan and Tilt with Proprietary Motion Control Technology -
> Color Mixing -
> 3 Color Changing Scroller Cassettes with 12 Colors/CTO/Diffusion Frames Each -
> Revolutionary Electronic Dimming/Strobing via Ballast -
> Traditional Mechanical Dimming and Strobing Cassette -
> Color Scroller and Dim/Strobe Cassettes Designed for Quick Change Plug & Play -
> Color Scroller and Dim/Strobe Cassettes Operate on Standard DMX for Bench -
> Maintenance 
> ...



slechts 124 kilo [^]


en dat aan 1 haak? [?]

----------


## musicjohn

Wow... 4.500 Watt Xenon moving head !!! 

Wat een licht. Dat had ik niet eens in de projector van mijn bioscoop. Ik dacht trouwens dat alle Xenon lampen boven de 3kW watergekoeld moesten zijn? Ik wil in ieder geval niet in de buurt zijn als zo'n lamp explodeert. Dat heb ik één keer meegemaakt met een 2.5kW Xenon in een IMAX theater. Wat een rotklap gaf dat zeg. *** zij dank zat die lamp in een gepantserde behuizing, anders had ik doorboort geweest met glasscherven.

Ja, het lijkt me wel een spectaculair speeltje. Ik las trouwens dat hij WEL geschikt is om te vliegen.

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Leuk lampje.
Lvt'tje  :Big Grin: 
Leuk voor thuis  :Wink: 
Heeft iemand wat pic's of filmpies van een space canon.
Die schijnen namelijk nog groter te zijn.

----------


## soundcheckfrits

check topic  tmf awards +tiesto op brug          daar si al een verhaaltje overgeweest

----------


## Poelmans

leuk 'sfeerlichtje'  :Big Grin:

----------


## Harmen

uhmz, arvid of niels,

ga ik hiermee de desklight competition winnen? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

maare serieus, er is ook een zwaardere versie van dus kon wel eens serieuze competitie kunnen worden tussen sc/synchro en dit beestje, zijn er al verhuurbedrijven die ze hebben?

----------


## jerre

@ musicjohn, 'r staat blijkbaar nog 'n beestje bij met 'n lamp van 7kW xenon !!(helaas geen filmpje)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Je zou bijna gaan denken dat ie ook nog echt snel is en echt vloeiende bewegingen maakt. Dat heb ik die space kanonnen bij tijs op de brug niet zien doen. Vond de bundels opzich wel indrukwekkend maar laat ze lekker op een positie stilstaan want de bewegingen trokken op niets.

Is dit dingetje echt bedoeld als eye-catcher buiten of ook als showelement binnen? Want wanneer het een hoop herrie maakt wordt het al minder interessant om er 10 boven je podium te hangen ala TMF afgelopen keer. Ben ook wel benieuwd naar die Doughty  :Big Grin:  Alhoewel, SWL van 150 is in theorie al genoeg dus? Wel even voldoende handvaten erop anders komt de arbo klagen wanneer je 'm uit z'n kist(je) haalt  :Smile:

----------


## Harmen

niets uit kistje halen zeker? direct truss erboven en hijs em er maar uit  :Wink:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> niets uit kistje halen zeker? direct truss erboven en hijs em er maar uit



En als je 'm neer wilt zetten dan? Slim tipbaar case systeem maken zeker, en dan even trekken met 4 man  :Wink:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Zo dat is een mooi beestje :Big Grin: . Zullen wel sterke elektromotoren in zitten om dat ding zo soepel en snel te laten bewegen.

----------


## DJ_Compact

Stelletje kwijlers... Tsss, je hoort er tegenwoordig al niet meer bij als je in je show niet 6 van die dingen hebt hangen! [} :Smile: ] :Wink: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## soundcheckfrits

kan het toevallig kloppen dat er ook een aantal van die ''lampie's''  bij het concert van andre rieu    stonden???
volgens mij had ik er een aantal gezien op tv   (  tjah  op vakantie let je op de vreemste dingen  als je maar 1 NED zender hebt)

----------


## Het is Watt

Kleine washjes, grote washjes... 

Wie zei ook alweer dat je de zon niet kon dimmen?

----------


## jorgen

Bij rieu stonden er inderdaad 15

greetz Jörgen

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Gister ook een aantal bij Kane on the Beach... damn daar komt toch wel een "pretty impressive beam" uitzetten zeg, amai. Sowieso een erg mooi concert op het strand in Almere... iemand aan meegewerkt toevallig (pre-proggen bij Tenfeet?)

----------


## Baszza91

Allamaal leuk een aardig. Ik ben toch wel benieuw wat ie gaat kosten. Aleen de lamp kost al een fortuin. (voor mij dan) :Big Grin:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Leuk nachtlampje!

----------


## frodolight visuals

Dat is lekker groot en zwaar dan zijn die minimovinghead's die andré rieu had met zijn concert toch wat lichter ha ha

----------


## LichtNichtje

Hoe zit dat met de stroom? Heeft die evenveel stroom nodig als dat die groot is??

----------


## Harmen

zowiezo voor de lamp zelf 4.5kw dan en en dan nog wat voor motoren, zal niet bijster veel zijn..
mocht je het willen weten zoek de specs even op..

----------


## ronny

pak eens 5kw voor het makkelijk te houden, dan zit je al op een 32A cee enkelfasig  als voeding. Dat loopt ook snel op dan :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## NIVA

Stel je eens voor:

Je bent net een paar parren tussen deze jongens in aan het hangen en plotseling kijgt dit lampje zijn DMX binnen. Dan zou ik wel even wegspringen, ja.

Trouwens ook leuk voor muzikanten die niet kijken waar ze lopen. Deze keer wint er iemand anders :Wink: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## soundcheckfrits

@ niva:   naast deze jongens hang je geen parren,  die vind niet meer trug op je stage laatstaan dat je ziet dat er lichtuitkomt uit die parren

----------


## ljmartijnw

hoppa dim op 100% en weg is de opbrengst van je parren. Gaat em niet worden.

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Zou deze head ook gobo's kunnen en nog meer van die truksjes. En, weet iemand de prijs van de Monsterlijke movinghead.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## BlueConfig

Euh 

Wat doet de Biglite 4.5 op de Martin site?? 
Ik dacht dat de biglite een frans product was van ZAP technologie?

Weet iemand hiervan het fijne? 

http://www.martinpro.com/product/pro...duct=biglite45

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BlueConfig_
> 
> Euh 
> 
> Wat doet de Biglite 4.5 op de Martin site?? 
> Ik dacht dat de biglite een frans product was van ZAP technologie?
> 
> Weet iemand hiervan het fijne? 
> 
> http://www.martinpro.com/product/pro...duct=biglite45



Ik weet het niet, maar hij draagt wel het ZAP technology logotje aan de zijkant...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## driesmees

Ze zijn er misschien gewoon verdeler van geworden of zo?

----------


## BlueConfig

volgends de site van biglite zelf :




> citaat:Martin Professional Inc. appointed exclusive distributor for BigLiteTM products in North America
> 
> Martin Professional Inc. to distribute the BigLiteTM 4.5, 6.0, and 7.0 xenon fixtures for the North American market - including USA, Canada and Mexico



blijkbaar zijn ze enkel verdeler.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BlueConfig_
> 
> volgends de site van biglite zelf :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



That's right!!!
Rentall te Bemmel heeft er inmiddels 7st. besteld.

----------


## BlueConfig

Zijn er van die 'nachtlapje' te huur in belgie? 

Tja tegenwoordig smijten ze wel met zoon lampjes, niet? De Syncrolite zijn blijkbaar standaart op de grotere productie. AED heeft nu ook Arch fixtures, waar ik verschrikkelijk weinig info over vind. En Ireos-envind je nooit alleen integendeel ze staan er met hopen. Zijn er nog merken zoals bovenstaande?

----------


## DJ OELIE

Ik wist al wel dat Griven van die uit de hand gelopen maglites verkocht tot 7 kw, maar dit slaat echt werkelijk alles....  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ook een vreemd gezicht dat dit grote lompe ding maar één arm heeft waar die aan vastzit, dat verwacht ik eigenlijk alleen bij de minimacs en soortgenoten!

Ben overigens wel benieuwd naar het prijskaartje, denk niet dat die onder de 10.000 euri's zal blijven  :Big Grin:

----------


## kokkie

Ik weet niet hoe het bij de BigLite's zit, maar de Syncrolite SX-B52 hebben een 3 fasen 32A ingang op de ballast, deze wordt naar beneden getransformeerd en gelijkgericht tot ongeveer 35 volt, wat betekent dat de lampstroom ongeveer 140 A is. De kabel(boom) van de ballast naar de lamp bestaat dan ook uit 2x minicamlock en een kabel vergelijkbaar met de lamprun van de VL series 300. 

Overigens is er al eens een Syncro-tech bijna uit een truss geslagen door een SX7 die topmounted op een Maxibeam was gemonteerd. In meerdere opzichten krachtige lampjes dus.

----------


## daanh

deze spots hangen momenteel ook bij idols in de grote studio (weet niet zeker of ze al aangestuurd worden)

----------


## voederbietel

> deze spots hangen momenteel ook bij idols in de grote studio (weet niet zeker of ze al aangestuurd worden)



klopt heb ik ook gezien en  er staan er ook 2 op de theatervakbeurs op de stand van Rent*ll

----------


## Lighting

> uhmz, arvid of niels,
> 
> ga ik hiermee de desklight competition winnen? []
> 
> maare serieus, er is ook een zwaardere versie van dus kon wel eens serieuze competitie kunnen worden tussen sc/synchro en dit beestje, zijn er al verhuurbedrijven die ze hebben?



euhhh NEENNN kijk even op de site met een spin hebben ik en arvid de desklight competitie, denken wij, definitief gewonnen!!!! hahaha tegen de tijd dat je 300 moving desklights hebt praten we verder hahahahhaha

----------


## AJB

Maarrrruuuuh Nils...Ik ben wel voorstander van een paar Big-Lites in TO.... :Big Grin:  Wat vind jij ??? :Cool:

----------


## Mathijs

Bij de vrienden van Amstel hadden en ze ook 6 knoeperts hangen. 
Hier zaten wel scrolers voor.

Zelfde fabrikant?

----------


## The dreamer

Eventjes een compleet verhaaltje maken ik heb die dingen dus al live zien werken bij beatstad ik de zomervakantie (tering wat een licht opbrengst) en heb ze laatst ook gezien op de theaterbeurs volgens mij worden ze ook echt watergekoelt ik zag nl heel de tijd iets van water voorbij komen.

En het verhaal met martin is dat zei deze biglite's leveren aan de mensjes in noord america daar zijn zij de exclusieve distrubiteur van!
En er bestaat ook nog zoiets als een Superbig 6.0 wat dus duid op een 6000 wat xenon!

slotje? :Smile:

----------


## kokkie

Even om jou uit "your dream" te helpen: 
Ik heb er al mee gewerkt. 
Ik heb ze dus ook al aangesloten.

En nee, ik heb geen verloopjes GK naar Gardena en andersom in mijn toolcase. Hoeveel duims slang heb je dan nodig bij een Big-lite en hoeveel duims dan voor een gewone Par scroller.

Laat maar open hoor, dit topic, misschien alleen wat onzin verwijderen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Voor de volledigheid: 

http://www.martinpro.com/product/pro...duct=biglite45

en 

http://www.biglites.com/

Voor alle details, technische weetjes en andere dingen waar je hier naar kunt gaan zitten raden!

----------


## Lighting

> Maarrrruuuuh Nils...Ik ben wel voorstander van een paar Big-Lites in TO.... Wat vind jij ???



ben bang dat we dan onze desk dan niet meer zien :Wink:

----------


## Harmen

dan zou je idd wel winnen nils, maare wat was de regel ookalweer?

''het is niet toegestaan de desbetreffende fixture op welke wijze dan ook aan je show te laten participeren''

regel 4, blz2 van het wedstrijdregelement  :Cool:

----------


## AJB

Ik park de matrix wand wel richtig onze tafel, en maak met de rest een showtje...winnen we dan alsnog ?  :Smile: 


"Hoezo nog een lichttafel...zijn de NSP's op ???"

----------


## Lighting

> Ik park de matrix wand wel richtig onze tafel, en maak met de rest een showtje...winnen we dan alsnog ? 
> 
> 
> "Hoezo nog een lichttafel...zijn de NSP's op ???"



ja ik weet dat zinloze post per direkt verwijdert worden maar:HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## rabies

gaat met zo'n biglite 6.0 je desk niet gewoon op in rook ?    :Big Grin:

----------


## smmeij

> gaat met zo'n biglite 6.0 je desk niet gewoon op in rook ?



Met de syncro light van 5 kw kan je, mits je brandpunt goed staat je sigaret aan steken, kan je nagaan hoe ver je tafel zal weg smelten, als het brandpunt van een 7kw spot 'goed' staat....

----------


## vectorpijl

> Met de syncro light van 5 kw kan je, mits je brandpunt goed staat je sigaret aan steken, kan je nagaan hoe ver je tafel zal weg smelten, als het brandpunt van een 7kw spot 'goed' staat....



Citaat:
Origineel gepost door *rabies*
_gaat met zo'n biglite 6.0 je desk niet gewoon op in rook ?_ 


Met de syncro light van 5 kw kan je, mits je brandpunt goed staat je sigaret aan steken, kan je nagaan hoe ver je tafel zal weg smelten, als het brandpunt van een 7kw spot 'goed' staat....
__________________
gegroet,

Sander




_Je kunt ook wel beetje overdrijven...._

----------


## masterblaster

Ik weet dat het niet helemaal onder het topic past maar vind het nou ook weer niet nodig om er een heel nieuw topic over te beginnen.

Is er iemand die iets meer over de Arch spotjes weet???
Kom ze namelijk steeds vaker tegen alleen kan er nergens specs of wat van vinden.
Welk merk is het?
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## BlueConfig

Heb ze nog niet echt in werking gezien. enkel op een beurs ACF. zagen er behoorlijke spotjes maar dat was op afstand natuurlijk.

De firma is belgisch maar franstalig als ik mij niet vergis. het is een soort group. Heb ooit hun site bezocht maar daar was niet veel op te vinden. ze hebben zelfs meer producten dan er toen op hun website vermeld stonden. 

Jammer maar kan de site niet zo direct terugvinden  :Frown:

----------


## DJ nn

vraag ik me af of ze rekening houden met het LED-display ... kan je ni lezen alsie aanstaat !!!

verder zou ik tijdens het proggen van je show een zonnebril opzetten (mss is 2 ook niet zo slecht ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

maar ik heb me wel bedenkingen bij de DMX... gaat die voeding niet storen ? balast is spoel > magnetisch veld > stroringen op signalen

grtzz DJ nn
PS: ik hoop dat ze niet in handen vallen van amateurs die een podium willen uitlichten zonder PAR's te hoeven hangen

----------


## RRRRik

> maar ik heb me wel bedenkingen bij de DMX... gaat die voeding niet storen ? balast is spoel > magnetisch veld > stroringen op signalen



De lamp wordt gevoed vanaf een losse ballast die met een lange mini-Camlock en data kabel wordt gevoed.....


R

----------


## AJB

> uhmz, arvid of niels,
> 
> ga ik hiermee de desklight competition winnen? []
> 
> maare serieus, er is ook een zwaardere versie van dus kon wel eens serieuze competitie kunnen worden tussen sc/synchro en dit beestje, zijn er al verhuurbedrijven die ze hebben?



Ik heb 1,5 week geleden een VL3500Spot als desklight gehad, dus vertel me maar of jij daarover heen kunt  :Wink:

----------


## Harmen

pics? :-)

en je kent de regels he, de dienstdoende spot en/of wash mag niet gebruikt worden in de show ;-) 

maar bevalt goed verder zeker? post anders als je wilt even fotos in licht of productie forum, ben wel benieuwd!

----------


## axs

> Ik heb 1,5 week geleden een VL3500Spot als desklight gehad, dus vertel me maar of jij daarover heen kunt



 
Aaargghhh... ben vergeten fotootje te maken van de showgun naast de tafel 2 weken geleden... Maar komt hopelijk nog wel een keertje dat dat dan wel weer lukt  :Wink:

----------


## showband

Zitten er nou hier LT´s op te scheppen over "wie de grootste heeft"?

----------


## Harmen

> Zitten er nou hier LT´s op te scheppen over "wie de grootste heeft"?



en dan kom jij vertellen dat het niet om de groote gaat maar om wat je ermee doet?  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

in ieder geval genoeg om um seig aan te drukken

*Opschep modus weer uit :Wink:

----------


## AJB

Ja sorry Showband is echt al 6 a 7 jaar geleden ooit begonnen op een ander forum. Ik had toen ooit op een klusje Mac300 over en heb die als desklight geplaatst. Sindsdien hebben we natuurlijk steeds grotere lampen als gimmick bij onze tafels geplaatst, just for fun.

Bij mij was op klusje Prada, fotos staan op www.ajbdesign.nl/PRADA . Daar staat ergens een foto-tje met onderschrift "desklight Vl3500". Hing wel in het grid maar werd uiteindelijk niet gebruikt tijdens de show ivm de pers.

Grtz Arvid

----------


## JeroenVDV

Heeee, da's Bob vd K. - of niet dan? :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Absoluut de enige echte  :Wink:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Absoluut de enige echte



Grappig, dat jij die ook weer kent/mee samenwerkt.

Zal 'm es confronteren met die foto's :Big Grin:

----------


## Harmen

haha, zitten wel erg komische foto's bij, leuk gedaan arvid  :Smile:

----------


## Lighting

[QUOTE=Harmen;397795]uhmz, arvid of niels,

ga ik hiermee de desklight competition winnen? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

maare serieus, er is ook een zwaardere versie van dus kon wel eens serieuze competitie kunnen worden tussen sc/synchro en dit beestje, zijn er al verhuurbedrijven die ze hebben?

Als jij een foto laat zien op de site met jou een lichttafel en een biglite dan betaal ik de eerst volgende keer het bier voor jou

Ni(let op zonder e)ls

----------

